# Windows 7 stability



## GSquadron (Jan 28, 2013)

I want to know if Windows 7 is stable, not because I don't know this since I have like 2 years on the same O.S and didn't have any problem, but I want to know if mac is more stable.

No matter what, I would never go with mac, I am just asking to know if your experience with Windows 7 has been brilliant like mine with no problems at all.

With problem I mean that you would have to format your computer because of the error.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummm sure as long as you have stable hardware.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I want to know if Windows 7 is stable, not because I don't know this since I have like 2 years on the same O.S and didn't have any problem, but I want to know if mac is more stable.
> 
> No matter what, I would never go with mac, I am just asking to know if your experience with Windows 7 has been brilliant like mine with no problems at all.
> 
> With problem I mean that you would have to format your computer because of the error.



I have had nothing but awesomeness with Windows 7.  Overclock too much and apps crash rather than BSOD's.  Much better error handling AFAIK.  But then there are surely poorly written applications that will be the exception.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah it's stable. The only difference between the two is that when Windows 7 gets and error, it tells you. Macs however have a tendency to error and not tell you, and continue killing themselves until rebooted.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Macs however have a tendency to error and not tell you, and continue killing themselves until rebooted.



LOL... not to mention cryptic hardware failure codes that subsequently ask you to insert lots of $.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2013)

OSX is very stable if you leave the backend alone. The second you start getting fancy is when you start getting errors. Same with Windows 7.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 28, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> With problem I mean that you would have to format your computer because of the error.



Problem is... did the OS cause the error or was it brought on by some other factor.
A lot of the errors are not the fault of the OSes.

Like, if you eat something that is spoiled or (so-called) bad and you get sick... is it your body's fault or the food you ate.  Not the best analogy; but it should suffice.

For the hardware they were developed for; OSX and Windows 7 are very stable OSes.

It is the drivers, add-ons, and misc. code that can disrupt them.
Unapproved hardware can cause problems.
Poorly written (add-on) code and faulty/crappy hardware are an OSes worst enemies.

As with most things... they are only as stable as the sum of the parts.


----------



## Frick (Jan 28, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Problem is... did the OS cause the error or was it brought on by some other factor.
> A lot of the errors are not the fault of the OSes.
> 
> Like, if you eat something that is spoiled or (so-called) bad and you get sick... is it your body's fault or the food you ate.  Not the best analogy; but it should suffice.
> ...



this and this. Can you say shady registry cleaners and AV programs?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep Still going on first 7 setup


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got Windows 7 when it first came out. Was even running it during the beta stage. Awesome operating system as far as I am concerned. I have even taken a hard drive and put it in a system with a different motherboard, processor, and have not had issues with it finding the new hardware.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 29, 2013)

I can;t remember the last time I had a crash with windows 7 on any system. Actually that is a slight lie, on my HTPC, windows 7 wigs out when booting from hibernate and doesn't load the hibernation file, but i think that is a problem with my mainboard.

Windows 8 on the other hand, I seem to get a crash every time I use my laptop


----------



## Drone (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a very negative experience with 7. It didn't like a lot of devices I used. Old desktop crashed constantly because of drivers. And it's strange because all those devices worked perfectly under vista (even though vista and 7 use the same drivers). Examples are: old dial-up modem drivers always bsod even though these signed drivers came from windows updates, same can be said about some new laptops which bsod because of atheros lan/wifi or bluetooth drivers. 

Clean brand new systems bsod for no reason. Some old desktop with HIS HD 4850 AGP always bsods because of AMD drivers (btw which work perfectly fine under windows 8 and vista). 

I've also experienced a lot of troubles with printers, scanners and a dozen of problems when joining domain. Another nuisance was its service pack 1 which was huge and bulky and took ages to download and install. However, application-wise I've never had any problems with Windows 7. No program ever crashed and no compatibility issues either. Office suites, programming languages, third party tiny and huge apps all worked fine, always.

That's why I was really glad when Windows 8 came out. I didn't want to stay with 7 and didn't want to go back to vista either. Magically, all problems disappeared with windows 8. Those problems were frustrating. 

The most stable Windows OS I've ever used are Windows XP and Windows 8, but why this thread is in Linux section of the forums?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2013)

No issues with 7 and that's on a 10+ year old motherboard. only time bsods really occur is if your machine isn't updated. drivers aren't or your software used or if your infected or overclock is unstable


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2013)

Good here. Sence when did Mac become the measurement for stability?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Good here. Sence when did Mac become the measurement for stability?



They crash worse


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 29, 2013)

Alright, thanks for all replies!
So why macs cost so much?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 29, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Alright, thanks for all replies!
> So why macs cost so much?



Apple charges you for:
- design
- maintaining and developing its own operating system
- marketing costs

Plus profits of course.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Alright, thanks for all replies!
> So why macs cost so much?



Advertising, reserch and design. And patents. They look great


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Good here. Sence when did Mac become the measurement for stability?



Since Vista. 
 or maybe win98, but I worked on a Mac a lot in those days, and we still got SadMacs....


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to turn this into a MacBash:

I've had no issues with 7 that I've not caused myself (overclocked my RAM too far). I hesitate to state it, but I think I've had less issues with 7 Pro 64bit than I had with my XP 32. Vista left a bad taste in many a mouth, but 7 was, an d is, a much better OS, in my opin. As for 8 (I know you didn't ask), the Jury is still out... I'd stick with a solid Win7, 64bit if you can manage.


----------



## Frick (Jan 29, 2013)

Drone said:


> I have a very negative experience with 7. It didn't like a lot of devices I used. Old desktop crashed constantly because of drivers. And it's strange because all those devices worked perfectly under vista (even though vista and 7 use the same drivers). Examples are: old dial-up modem drivers always bsod even though these signed drivers came from windows updates, same can be said about some new laptops which bsod because of atheros lan/wifi or bluetooth drivers.
> 
> Clean brand new systems bsod for no reason. Some old desktop with HIS HD 4850 AGP always bsods because of AMD drivers (btw which work perfectly fine under windows 8 and vista).
> 
> ...



Which begs the question: Who is resonsible for driver issues? MS or the providers? Me I tend to blame the providers more.


----------



## Drone (Jan 29, 2013)

Frick said:


> Who is resonsible for driver issues?


MS and vendors are both responsible. Nobody blames it on MS alone. It's like Mozilla when people say FF crashed Mozilla says "Aww man, it's not our fault it's because of addons!"  










Hell even Bill Gates had bsod


----------



## Frick (Jan 29, 2013)

Drone said:


> MS and vendors are both responsible. Nobody blames it on MS alone. It's like Mozilla when people say FF crashed Mozilla says "Aww man, it's not our fault it's because of addons!"
> 
> Hell even Bill Gates had bsod



Oohh yes they do. Work for MS tech support for awhile.


----------

